# Travel Talk > The Travelers Conscience >  Positives and Negatives

## Traveler

Please list 5 ways that you believe travelling is beneficial and 5 ways you believe it is harmful.

----------


## mickamark

Abhijeet Mukherjee, CRN, April 7, 2011, 0900 hrs

Many partners believe that recent acquisition of network cabling brand Digilink by Schneider Electric has more positives for them than negatives. They have received assurance from Schneider that it will be business as usual and feel that there is no need to be worried about Schneider doing any alterations to Digilink’s partner network.



Partners feel that Schneider’s MNC tag would benefit the Digilink products in gag better acceptance in large projects. “So far Digilink was lacking an MNC tag and I think Schneider’s acquisition would help Digilink in gag better market acceptance. Since Schneider is very aggressive on its power management business and was looking for a product portfolio in the structured cabling business Digilink’s acquisition would help the company globally in this segment,” said Milind Choure, MD of Nagpur-based Unilogic Systems and a Digilink partner. 


Over the years, I have been negative towards competitors and lately negative towards an entity that used 600+ of my articles for SEO purposes without permission. In every case, when I have been outwardly negative it has always resulted in negatives returning to me 10 fold. Negatives breed more negatives. Right or wrong is never the issue; but rather that if you throw a stone (even if it is not the first), you should expect to get hit in the head by 10 times the stones that you throw. Negatives in this light are really a waste of time because they multiply before they are returned to you.

----------


## jackmartin199030

So far Digilink was lacking an MNC tag and I think Schneiders acquisition would help Digilink in gag better market acceptance. Since Schneider is very aggressive on its power management business and was looking for a product portfolio in the structured cabling business Digilinks acquisition would help the company globally in this segment, said Milind Choure, MD of Nagpur-based Unilogic Systems and a Digilink partner.Over the years, I have been negative towards competitors and lately negative towards an entity that used 600+ of my articles for SEO purposes without permission.

----------


## grosslewis

Since Schneider is very aggressive on its power management business and was looking for a product portfolio in the structured cabling business Digilink’s acquisition would help the company globally in this segment,” said Milind Choure, MD of Nagpur-based Unilogic Systems and a Digilink partner.

----------


## ancintaberry

Since Schneider is very aggressive on its power management business and was looking for a product portfolio in the structured cabling business Digilink’s acquisition would help the company globally in this segment,” said Milind Choure, MD of Nagpur-based Unilogic Systems and a Digilink partner.

----------


## sankalppatil732

Coin has a two side head and tail like wise travling has two sides positive and negative.depend on you how to take it.

----------


## davidsmith36

"So far Digilink was deficient with regards to a MNC tag and I believe Schneider's procurement would help Digilink in stifler better market acknowledgment. 
Since Schneider is extremely forceful on its energy administration business and was searching for an item portfolio in the organized cabling business Digilink's procurement would help the organization universally in this section," said Milind Choure, 
MD of Nagpur-based Unilogic Systems and a Digilink partner.Over the years, I have been negative towards contenders and of late negative towards an element that utilized 600+ of my articles for SEO purposes without consent.

----------


## Adamjones

5 Reasons Traveling Changes Your Life,
There is no greater feeling than having your bags packed and knowing youre ready to go on your next adventure. 
These moments are transformative; they take us out of our element and remind us of why we are here. Here are five reasons traveling will change your life.
1. You broaden your perspective.
2. You learn to live in the moment.
3. You value experience over things.
4. You learn to roll with things.
5. You are more open to different ways of life.

----------

